# Jillee's bath robe!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Here are some pictures of Miss Jillee wearing her bath robe. She was waititng for daddy to get out of the shower. He put it on her when he was getting to get in. She just waited for him. Too cute!!! She is going to get brushed really good tonight. Daddy is going to help me. I try to brush her today but there were just too many.....bad mommy. I need to get her matte free before Betzie comes home. I will have to get a routine going with the two of them!!!!! It should be alot fun. I need to get one little outfit for her....just one.....don't tell anyone!!!!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, those are cute pictures... Tell her we LOVE her bathrobe!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Love the robe, Megan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They both look soo cute in them.....now do you use it when you give him a bath?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are *so* cute. You guys are definitely worse than I am. Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, not really. But I probably will now that the weather is getting better and I will only blow-dry him half-way.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww,

The pups look so cute in their bath robes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so cute Megan!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Meghan, Jillee is adorable in her bathrobe!

I love Pablo in his bathrobe too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how cute. Love those bathrobes. Especially seeing Jillee waiting for your DH while he's in the shower.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

she is too funny...always waiting by the shower...then she has to lick the water off of my feet...it tickles....she is too funny that little stinker!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Cute, cute. Jillee and Pablo are adorable Twinkies :biggrin1:

And my friends think I have gone around the bend. They have no idea, lol!!

Megan, Tessa like s to lick water off me too. Then she'll whine to go in the shower to lick the floor of the shower.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

SOOO cute, Meg !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's so precious! Gucci has that same bathrobe too!  She's never worn it though, she's always SO cold after a bath we bundle up with a towel and under a bunch of blankets for a bit.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute loungewear!!! very sweet pup.


----------

